# I busted out a 600+ yarder today



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope, that's not a typo. Was playing the River's Edge today, and on the 16th hole

Our Rivers Edge Golf Course

I decided to see how far one could drive from there even though it was a par 3. Between the 300 foot drop, the strong wind at my back, and the residential street well beyond the hole that the ball went bouncing down, we figured it was over 600 yards till it hit a lawn and stopped.

Probably not the proper thing to do, but it sure was amusing.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Holy *&^% thats far, got to be a record. Wow it says memorable and I don't think I would for get that.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

All you need is a nice long paved road. The drive itself only went about 400 yards. It bounced and rolled along the asphalt the rest of the way


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

OH yeah I guess that would help. I should try that some time. Just Think of driving off some grass on the edge of an abandoned airport runway, wow that would be like 700 yards total I bet.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a wet blanket here, it sounds like it was a bit of fun... buuuuut, I'm guessing you guys haven't seen the movie Tin Cup...?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I was in high school, (in Louisville, Kentucky), one winter was so bad that the Ohio River froze in places. The Coast Guard station would go out to test the ice and they discovered that at one area, the top sheet of ice actually went totally across the river to Indiana, nearly a mile.

One of the Coast Guard guys tried to hit a golf ball across the river. It bounced like crazy and came reasonably close, but never actually got all the way across. He got written up in the Louisville newspapers and after that, quite a few other golfers braved the cold for moments at a time to try it. Nobody ever got all the way across.


----------

